# Espresso Distributor for Sage BT ?



## Boswell (Dec 27, 2016)

Anyone have a recommendation for an espresso distributor for Sage BT ?

I'm guessing about 53mm is the optimal size, but can only find 58mm & 51mm.

Not looking to spend any more than about £20 either, just want to give one a try and see if it makes life easier.

Thanks


----------



## Cooffe (Mar 7, 2019)

Motta have them in 53mm. A bit more than you want to spend (£30 not including delivery) but they're a quality product:

https://www.bellabarista.co.uk/brands/motta-53mm-coffee-leveling-tool.html


----------



## -Mac (Aug 22, 2019)

If you only want the functionality and aren't bothered about the aesthetics, if you grind into a glass (or other vessel), then stir with a chopstick/whatever, you can use a cleaned out Arla Skyr yoghurt pot with a chopped off bottom as a funnel. It works very well for making grind transfer to the pf easy. A couple of taps and you're ready to tamp.


----------



## catpuccino (Jan 5, 2019)

-Mac said:


> If you only want the functionality and aren't bothered about the aesthetics, if you grind into a glass (or other vessel), then stir with a chopstick/whatever, you can use a cleaned out Arla Skyr yoghurt pot with a chopped off bottom as a funnel. It works very well for making grind transfer to the pf easy. A couple of taps and you're ready to tamp.


 Despite their names distributors don't actually do much distributing. However, they are very good at giving you a nice level surface before tamping. The Motta etc won't replace WDT.


----------



## Boswell (Dec 27, 2016)

Cooffe said:


> Motta have them in 53mm. A bit more than you want to spend (£30 not including delivery) but they're a quality product:
> 
> https://www.bellabarista.co.uk/brands/motta-53mm-coffee-leveling-tool.html


 Thanks, might give that a go.


----------

